# ONLY A FEW BRONZE BS100’s REMAIN



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

ONLY A FEW REMAIN. GET YOURS TODAY!

Dive Watch for Professionals - Aqua Dive Watches

USE PROMO CODE: BLFR01800


----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

arutlosjr11 said:


> ONLY A FEW REMAIN. GET YOURS TODAY!
> 
> Dive Watch for Professionals - Aqua Dive Watches
> 
> USE PROMO CODE: BLFR01800


Any left? I have a new found itch.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Akoni said:


> Any left? I have a new found itch.


Go their site and type in the code. I think there may be a few.


----------



## Walter Moore (Feb 20, 2012)

Man I want one


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Walter Moore said:


> Man I want one


Get one!


----------



## paulhotte (May 4, 2018)

What are the reviews?


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

paulhotte said:


> What are the reviews?


Did you search google for reviews?


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

If you have your stock cleared, will their be the 2019 models soon?


----------



## brad361 (Apr 24, 2015)

Off topic here, but any guess as to when the BOR bracelet for the Bathyscaphe100 will be back on stock? I did order the mesh, but there were two issues: the standard spring bars that came with the watch were too large in diameter, and the bracelet would not fit the lugs, it was too wide. (I did check it, it was just slightly larger than 22mm.

No big deal, I sent it back, but would like to try the BOR.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

brad361 said:


> Off topic here, but any guess as to when the BOR bracelet for the Bathyscaphe100 will be back on stock? I did order the mesh, but there were two issues: the standard spring bars that came with the watch were too large in diameter, and the bracelet would not fit the lugs, it was too wide. (I did check it, it was just slightly larger than 22mm.
> 
> No big deal, I sent it back, but would like to try the BOR.


Why not simply create your own thread? It's not like this forum sees much traffic. It could use a new thread now and then.


----------



## brad361 (Apr 24, 2015)

Good idea. Thought I would ask here since there is an Aquadive forum moderator, but yes, new thread makes sense.


----------

